# Jedi Knight 3: Jedi Academy...any news?



## voice- (Aug 30, 2003)

Will there be a Mac version? By who? And how late? Right now I'm a downloading sucker for this game, will be a buying sucker once it's out...but I want it for Mac too...


----------



## a2daj (Aug 31, 2003)

No news.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

i would venture a guess that it will be the same as JedI Knight II, hopefully this one is more than a slight improvement on JK2, which was great


----------



## voice- (Sep 3, 2003)

That's just what this game is...great...

I might as well place some spoilers here, since you'll learn this within 5 minutes of starting the game anyways.
You're Jaden, a promising youngster who by your own built a lightsaber (with no Jedi training). The sex and race of your caracter is up to you. You now wanna be a Jedi, and you go to the Jedi Academy, which is run by Luke Skywalker himself. There you'll be trained by Kyle Katarn (from JK2).
Not mentioning the story around it, eventually you'll lose your lightsaber in which case you have to build a new one. You now get to choose from the standard, a staff or dual sabers. Color is also your own choice.

Not to mention graphics got a good bump.


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

This is good NEWS.


----------



## a2daj (Sep 3, 2003)

Technically, it's old information so it wouldn't necessarily be news


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

So, is everyone so entranced by the JK series that nobody noticed they're porting HALO?  I'm waiting for Halo.


----------



## voice- (Sep 4, 2003)

Again, about Halo:
If MS hadn't bought Bungie out, Mac users would be playing Halo in September 2001, PC users later the same year. They were near completing the game too, when MS tossed the project in the bin to sell X-Box instead.
Not to mention the game's original ideas for greatness have been utterly ruined.

Did you know how the multiplayer was to be? Everyone connected to one server in one large world and fought against the continuing alien attacks. This means we need constant 24/7 defenses, or the aliens gain ground.
We could make decitions like nuking an area or such, but the nature consequences remained FOR EVER.
It was to be the greatest game of all time...now we have an outdated, feature-ruined game-port.

So no thanks, I'm sticking with the new games...


----------



## a2daj (Sep 4, 2003)

Halo is an excellent game and I will be purchasing the Mac version.  Thankfully I only borrowed the XBox version from a friend.  But this thread is about Jedi Academy and the lack of news relating to it in regards to a Mac port.  But if we do get it, Aspyr will most likely publish it, Westlake will probably port it, and Brad Oliver will be then club the other Westlakers with his Lightsaber hilt if they get in his way of actually doing the port (Brad's a huge Star Wars fan.  He ported Jedi Outcast).


----------



## Androo (Sep 7, 2003)

Guys i played the demo for PC today. Its such a good game! amazing graphics!

You can make your own jedi, or sith, and have a single saber, a double bladed saber, or you can hold 2 sabers!
The force powers are much better. The sounds are amazing, there are some familiar characters like:
Kyle Katarn from Jedi Knight II
Chewbacca
Han Solo
and that's all i kno from there.
There are a few new weapons too!
Its an amazing game  everyone should get it if it comes to mac!!!!!!!!


----------



## voice- (Sep 7, 2003)

...you didn't say:
Luke Skywalker
Tavion from Jedi Knight II
Rancor (like the one Luke killed in Return of the Jedi)
Yoda (OK, now I'm pulling your leg)

BTW, you never really see Han Solo in the game, just Chewbacca

If this game does come to Mac (Aspyr claims not to know if they will sign any papers) everyone shoudl get it...


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Androo, will you be animating this game as well?


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

lol
if i did, then i'd be dead... wait... i dunno.


----------



## Androo (Sep 16, 2003)

ya it would be awesome if everyone got the game! Clan Macosx.com , we'd chill there and duel and stuff.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

could we just start a clan of people who have Jedi Knight2?


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

We could give it a shot 
and who is hosting the server!?
Thanks for volunteering nb3004!


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll probably host it 
I got a laptop sitting on the floor 
Ya could someone help host it though? like if the server is offline, could they host it until it comes back? If you do that, then it would be a great help .
I will do most of the hosting though!!!


----------

